# Kostenloser MTB-Führer Karwendel und Tuxer Alpen auf www.mountainbikeurlaub.com



## Berg_Markus (23. Mai 2008)

Hi, total genial: Auf http://www.mountainbikeurlaub.com kann man einen kostenlosen Mountainbikeführer bestellen. Bestellung funktioniert einwandfrei. Der Führer hat 42 Touren, ist sehr umfangreich (100 Seiten!) und gut gemacht. 
Es sind Touren der sog. Silberregion Karwendel enthalten, also Karwendelgebirge und Tuxer Alpen. 
Probiert´s aus.


----------



## Hegi (23. Mai 2008)

auch klasse GPS Tracks sind vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (23. Mai 2008)

nicht schlecht, aber ein Teil der Touren könnte getrost gestrichen werden. Die haben ja nicht mal 10 km, dafür steigt doch niemand aufs Rad, ausser man baut diese "Kurztouren" in andere Routen ein.


----------



## Berg_Markus (25. Mai 2008)

Es ist halt eine Sammlung vieler Touren: Für MTB-Neulinge genauso wir für erfahrene Bergbiker. Ich habe nun schon einige Touren gefahren. Was man dabei nicht vergessen darf: Im Karwendel ist ein gefahrener km unter umständen ein vielfaches schwieriger als anderswo in den Bergen. Wer dies mal ausprobieren möchte, sollte sich die Strecke von der Bärenrast über die Stallenalm zur Lamsenjochhütte unter die Stollen nehmen. Die absolute Herausforderung. Wer da nicht mal absteigen muß ist top!


----------



## herms (26. Mai 2008)

bergsocke schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, aber ein Teil der Touren könnte getrost gestrichen werden. Die haben ja nicht mal 10 km, dafür steigt doch niemand aufs Rad, ausser man baut diese "Kurztouren" in andere Routen ein.





Hab ihn mir auch zuschicken lassen, und kann nur sagen    ............ ist echt für jeden was dabei, ........wobei es immer Leute geben wird denen GRATIS noch zuviel ist


----------



## Berg_Markus (28. Mai 2008)

ErgÃ¤nzend die Auflistung aller Touren, die im FÃ¼hrer drin sind:
1. Auf das Ausichtsplateau Walderalm
2. Rundtour in den Tuxer Voralpen zur Nonsalm
3. Auf den Spuren der Transalp-Challenge zum Geiseljoch
4. Rundtour zur Proxenalm
5. Feierabendtour nach Grafenast
6. SchÃ¶ne Panoramatour zum Loassattel mit Blick mit Blick ins Zillertal
7. Panoramarundtour Ã¼ber den DÃ¤chern von Schwaz
8. Auf hÃ¼bschen NebenstraÃen die Tuxer Voralpen entdecken
9. Anspruchsvolle und abwechslungsreiche Rundtour
10. Zum Aussichtspunkt Hausstatt
11. Rund um den Schwazer Hausberg Kellerjoch
12. Auf einer relativ unbekannten Streckenvariation nach Grafenast
13. Auf Fortstautobahnen in den Tuxer Voralpen
14. Angenehme Ausblicke auf deiner Feierabendtour
15. GemÃ¤Ãigte Tour mitten im Karwendel
16. Biken vor gigantischer Kulisse fordert kraft
17. Paradetour im Karwendel
18. Bikeausflug zum Naturdenkmal âGroÃer Ahornbodenâ
19. Mit dem Mountainbike aufs Plumsjoch
20. Panoramatour Kolsassberg
21. Inntaltour WEST
22. Inntaltour OST
23. Inntaltour Light
24. Den Achensee entdecken
25. Tolle Radtour im Rofan
26. Der Klassiker: Karwendeldurchquerung
27. Durch das Ãxltal zum Kellerjoch
28. Semi-Transalp, 3. Etappe: Schwaz-Weerberg-Geiseljoch-Mayerhofen
29. Semi-Transalp, 1. Etappe: Lengries-Hinterriss-FalkenhÃ¼tte
30. Semi-Transalp, 2. Etappe: FalkenhÃ¼tte - Eng - Lamsenjoch - Schwaz
31. Panoramatour zum Saisonstart
32. Durchs Kolsasstal in den Tuxer Voralpen
33. Familienfreundliche Mountainbiketour rund um SchloÃ Tratzberg
34. Eine fantastische Rundtour im Karwendel
35. Durch das WeiÃenbachtal
36. Anstrengend aber lohnend: Aufs Stanser Joch
37. Die KÃ¶nigstour - an einem Tag die schÃ¶nsten Winkel des Karwendel entdecken
38. Einsteigertour in den Alpenpark Karwendel
39. Auf dem Alpsteig
40. Silvertrophy classic mit Gartalm-Trail
41. Auf den Spuren des Schwazer Silberbergbaus
42. Rundtour um die hÃ¶chste Fichte Tirols (Notburgafichte)


----------



## Roberino (28. Mai 2008)

bergsocke schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, aber ein Teil der Touren könnte getrost gestrichen werden. Die haben ja nicht mal 10 km, dafür steigt doch niemand aufs Rad, ausser man baut diese "Kurztouren" in andere Routen ein.


Was hast du für nen Führer bekommen??? Bei meinem sind etliche Touren auch weit über 40km drinnen.

Finde des Teil bestens, gefällt mir, zumal mir auch die Gegend gefällt.

@Herms: na, nicht noch was vergessen oder soll ich die Hoffnung aufgeben? Die stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt......


----------



## herms (29. Mai 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> @Herms: na, nicht noch was vergessen oder soll ich die Hoffnung aufgeben? Die stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt......



     .........jetzt wirds aber echt Zeit,....sorry .........am WE werde ich mich drüber stürzen......versprochen


----------



## bergsocke (29. Mai 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Was hast du für nen Führer bekommen??? Bei meinem sind etliche Touren auch weit über 40km drinnen.
> 
> Finde des Teil bestens, gefällt mir, zumal mir auch die Gegend gefällt.
> 
> @Herms: na, nicht noch was vergessen oder soll ich die Hoffnung aufgeben? Die stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt......




jetzt muss ich hier doch noch mal was richtigstellen.

1. ich hab den Führer ja noch nicht bestellt, aber nicht weil mir GRATIS zu teuer ist, wie hier schon behauptet wurde    
Die Touren hab ich auf der betreffenden Internetseite angeschaut.

2. ich hab auch nicht behauptet, das er nix taugt, ich meinte lediglich das ich die Touren unter 10 km für meine Begriffe evtl weggelassen hätte. Es sind auch wirklich tolle Touren dabei, da haben sich einige Leute gehörig ins Zeug gelegt.


Eine Bike Tour im Karwendel läuft für mich in etwa so ab:

um 5:00 uhr abfahrt mit dem Auto, ca. 3 Stunden fahrzeit.
Dann eine schöne Tagestour fahren, dann Abends wieder 3 Stunden mit dem Auto nach Haus.
Oder aber für 2 oder 3 Tage, dann mit Übernachtung auf einer der Hütten, so wie letztes Jahr. Aber beim nächsten Karwendel Trip wirds wohl wieder eine Tagesfahrt werden.

Aus diesem Grund schau ich halt auf die längeren Touren.

Sobald es mal wieder soweit ist, kann ich ihn immer noch anfordern. Und wenns dann keinen mehr gibt, studiere ich die Karten und stöbere im IBC.

Ich wünsche euch aber allen schon mal viel Spass mit dem Bike Führer und jede Menge tolle Touren.


----------



## Berg_Markus (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich verstehe Euren Stress nicht: Warum für eine Tour sechs Stunden mit dem Auto fahren? - Bleib einen Tag in einer Pension, Hotel etc. und genieße zwei Tage mit zwei Touren. Für eine Tour rentiert sich doch die Fahrerei gar nicht, vor allem bei den Benzinpreisen. 
Es gibt im Karwendel sogar spezielle MTB-Unterkünfte. Hier der Link für die Unterkunftssuche im Karwendel  Mountainbike-Unterkunft-Hotel im Karwendel
Für´s Biken braucht´s auch ein bißchen Zeit...


----------



## bergsocke (31. Mai 2008)

Berg_Markus schrieb:


> Hallo, ich verstehe Euren Stress nicht: Warum für eine Tour sechs Stunden mit dem Auto fahren? - Bleib einen Tag in einer Pension, Hotel etc. und genieße zwei Tage mit zwei Touren. Für eine Tour rentiert sich doch die Fahrerei gar nicht, vor allem bei den Benzinpreisen.
> Es gibt im Karwendel sogar spezielle MTB-Unterkünfte. Hier der Link für die Unterkunftssuche im Karwendel  Mountainbike-Unterkunft-Hotel im Karwendel
> Für´s Biken braucht´s auch ein bißchen Zeit...



jo, da hast du vollkommen recht, darum mache ich das auch nicht so oft. Meistens sind wir ja zu zweit, oder zu dritt gefahren und haben uns die Spritkosten geteilt.
Letzten Sommer waren wir 3 Tage im Karwendel, das macht schon deutlich mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (2. Juni 2008)

bergsocke schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich hier doch noch mal was richtigstellen....


Ok, richtig gestellt


----------



## Berg_Markus (4. Juni 2008)

..verstehen kann ich Eure Hektik trotzdem nicht. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Berg_Markus (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo in die Runde, ist jemand aktuell schon mal die Route 42 des Guides gefahren? - Liegt zwischen Gallzein(Kogelmoos) und Proxenalm-Abzweigung noch Schnee?
Danke für eine Info...


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (8. Juni 2008)

mitlerweile habe ich auch ein Exemplar vorliegen, und die dort gemachten feinsinnigen Unterscheidungen zwischen 'offiziell genehmigten Radwanderwegen' und nicht offiziell genehmigten 'Radrouten' (Seite 9 - Bitte beachten Sie!) beschäftigen mich etwas

O-Ton Prospekt:
*Die Routen 1 - 29 verlaufen auf offiziell genehmigten Radwanderwegen. Auf "Radwanderwegen" ist das Radfahren und Mountainbiken erlaubt, da diese vom Wegeigentümer bzw. Wegerhalter freigegeben sind.*

soweit die erstauntliche erste Erkenntnis: auf genehmigten Radwanderwegen ist das Radfahren ausdrücklich erlaubt, und man darf sie sogar mit einem MTB befahren...

O-Ton Prospekt:
*Bei den Touren 30 - 42 dieses Führers handelt es sich um nicht offiziell genehmigte "Radrouten". Die Benutzung mit einem Rad erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr und eigenes Risiko, es gibt keine offizielle Genehmigung zum Befahren. Für Schäden auf Radrouten haftet weder der Eigentümer, Wegerhalter noch der Herausgeber dieses Führers.*

Erkenntnis 2: nicht offiziell gehehmigte Routen sind ausdrücklich ohne offizielle Genehmigung zum Befahren
Erkenntnis 3: sie scheinen allerdings auch nicht direkt verboten zu sein ... vielleicht wird Befahren lediglich toleriert/nicht geahndet/liegt es im Ermessen des Eigentümers, bei schlechter Laune Männer zurückzuschicken, und nur Frauen durchzulassen o.dgl.?
Umkehrschluss aus den beiden letzten Sätzen: für Schäden auf genehmigten Radwanderwegen haften möglicherweise Eigentümer, Wegerhalter oder Herausgeber des Führers, und ihre Benutzung mit dem Rad erfolgt womöglich auf deren Gefahr und Risiko - sonst hätte man diesen Umstand ja so nicht erwähnen müssen

die Hinweise kommen mir etwas absurd vor - gibt es diesbezüglich denn unterschiedliche Wortbedeutungen in Österrreich und Deutschland?

wenn nicht: kann mich jemand in österreichische Logik einweihen?

Thomas


----------



## Berg_Markus (9. Juni 2008)

Im Internet findet man allerlei zu freigegebenen Routen. Insgesamt ist es wohl so, daß offiziell genehmigte Radwege von der Landesregierung freigegeben werden. Das Land kann dies aber nur mit Zustimmung der Eigentümer tun. Die Eigentümer verlangen für die Benutzung als Radweg Geld von Gemeinden, Tourismusverbänden etc. Das Land bezuschußt diese Forderungen siehe Seite vom Land Tirol. 
Und daneben wird es Fälle geben, in denen die Grundeigentümer nicht wollen, daß MTBler über ihren Grund fahren (fraglich, wie sie das verhindern wollen). Diese Routen können dann von Landesseite nicht offiziell freigegeben werden. Vielleicht daher die Unterscheidung?
Mir ist der Haftungsausschluß schon bei mehreren Bikeführern begegnet. Scheinbar gibt es Zeitgenossen, die im Falle eines Unfalls einen Schuldigen suchen (z.B. beim Herausgeben/Autor), was zu den Formulierungen führt.

Haftung dürfte es aber in keinem Fall geben - warum auch? Jeder sollte meiner Meinung nach im eigenen Interesse so anständig fahren, daß er niemanden braucht, der für ihn im Falle eines Unfalles den Kopf hinhält oder? - Die Schmerzen und alle damit verbundenen Umstände bleiben in jedem Fall bei jedem selbst hängen, Haftung hin, Haftung her. Also: Mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit, gemäß Kondition und Erfahrung auf den Bergen unterwegs sein - gerade im Karwendel.


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2008)

Als ich mit dem Biken vor einigen Jahren (>1989) begann, war der Wegeinhaber in Österreich unter Umständen bei Unfällen mit haftbar. Später haben dann die Gemeinden, bzw. die Fremdenverkehrsvereine in Ö extra Versicherungen für die Wege / MTB Nutzung abgeschlossen. Seitdem ist das ganze eigentlich kein Thema mehr.

Aber hier im Forum sind sicher ein paar Österreicher, die besser Bescheid wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg_Markus (10. Juni 2008)

Ab dem Wochenende ist die Falkenhütte wieder geöffnet!!!
Tour mit kostenlosem GPS-Track auf http://www.silberregion-karwendel.at/de/131700


----------



## Berg_Markus (12. Juni 2008)

Auch die Lamsenhütte ist ab dem Wochenende 14/15. Juni wieder offen. Vor ein paar Tagen hat ein Bagger einen Weg zur Hütte durch den Schnee frei gemacht. Und das im JUNI!!!


----------



## Berg_Markus (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich war jetzt auf der Falkenhütte. Vom Johannistal kommt man fast rauf zur Falkenhütte. Es ist nur in der Höhe - übergang Laliderertal noch ein Schneefeld, wo aber ein Fußpfad geräumt ist. 

Laliderertalabfahrt ist nicht zu empfehlen, unabhängig vom Schnee und Fahrverbot: Der Weg wurde von einem Bagger mit Schotter am Ende zugeschoben. :-(


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube die offizielle Aussage des Landes Tirol sollte genÃ¼gen und kann man kurz und bÃ¼ndig auf www.tirol.gv.at lesen. Gibt inzwischen eh genehmigte MTB Wege ohne Ende in Tirol. Sind sogar schon so viele, dass die Wandersleut schon meutern anfangen. Meines Wissens nach gibt es eine Haftung und deshalb auch die Versicherung fÃ¼r die WegeigentÃ¼mer. Wer zahlt denn fÃ¼r die hungrigen BÃ¤uche zuhause wenn Papi zu schnell die Berge runter dÃ¼st und dann im Rollstuhl sitzt? Papi ganz bestimmt nicht, denn es war kein Fahrfehler und Dummheit gibt es im Gesetzestext nicht, also muss es etwas anderes sein. Ach ich habe es: Der Weg war nicht in Ordnung und da soll wer anders Zahlen, am Besten der, dem der Weg gehÃ¶rt, auch wenn der gar nicht weiÃ und auch nicht will, dass Papi da runter fÃ¤hrt. Ich glaube, jetzt weiÃ man, worum es bei dieser Regelung geht.
Auf der Seite des Landes Tirol gibt es auch GPS Files zu allen genehmigten Routen.
Zum Thema nicht offizielle Route: Der WegeigentÃ¼mer kann dich anzeigen. Was mir sogar als Einheimischer schon einmal passiert ist. Kostete mich 45 Euronen. Nicht offiziell heiÃt eigentlich, dass hier eine Fahrverbotstafel hÃ¤ngt mit dem Hinweis "Gilt auch fÃ¼r Radfahrer". 
Abgesehen davon gibt es leider immer noch recht viele Sportler, die keine Unfallversicherung haben und erst dann, wenn etwas passiert, kommt der Katzenjammer. Die oben genannte Logik der Ãsterreicher: Wenn du einen Unfall hast, dann bekommst du die beste medizinische Betreuung - fÃ¤ngt beim Hubschrauber an und geht in eine der besten Unfallkliniken in Europa nach Innsbruck - die haben immer Platz fÃ¼r dich. Der Hubschrauber kostet dich mal auf die Schnelle â¬ 3000,-. ... wenn du nun auf einen offiziellen Weg gefahren bist und der Weg nicht in Ordnung war, dann hast du gute Chancen, dass die Versicherung des Landes Tirol dir eine EntschÃ¤digung zahlt - ansonst brennst es selber. Bergekosten kÃ¶nnen astronomisch viel kosten. Logisch einfach - oder?
----------------------
GruÃ Michael
http://www.kainer.net


----------



## Berg_Markus (29. Juni 2008)

Seitdem ich von der Baggeraktion am oberen Ende des Laliderertals berichtet habe, tauchen verschiedene Nachfragen auf. Um diese aufzulösen und nicht noch zig anfragen zu bekommen: Der Weg ins Laliderertal ist auch nach der Baggeraktion noch zugänglich - man kann drüberkraxeln, schieben, tragen ... Es geht halt auch hier wieder mal um die Haftung. Und solange MTBler mit der Vollkaskomentalität (He Wegerhalter, mir ist das ein Unfall passiert, als ich auf Deinem Weg zu schnell ins Tal gedonnert bin. Nun möcht ich Schadensersatz von Dir) dort fahren, werden immer wieder Versuche unternommen, die Wege unattraktiver zu machen.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es mit ein bißchen mehr Rücksicht beim biken, die Wegebesitzer auf unsere Seite zu bekommen.  Wichtig auch, daß wir auf den wirklich fahrbaren Wegen bleiben (also z.B. nicht übers Hohljoch fahren, was aus meiner Sicht jeder im Sinne seiner eigenen Gesundheit sowieso nicht machen sollte). Deswegen finde ich es auch gut, das der Tourismusverband Silberregion Karwendel alle diese TOuren ins Netz gestellt hat und habe die Sache hier empfohlen.


----------



## Mike73 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo! Betreffend Tour 3 zum Geisljoch über die Weidener Hütte: Die DAV-Sektion baut die Hütte um, neu... 
Derzeit ist es nicht möglich dort zu essen, trinken; von Übernachten ganz zu schweigen. 
Plant es ein! Gerade auf einer Transalp ist die Enttäuschung groß, abends vor verschlossenen Türen zu stehen.


----------



## Mike73 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin gestern von der Lamsenjochhütte runter über die Binsalm und weiter in die Eng. In den letzten Jahren war dies noch ein echter Geheimtipp - fast keine Biker. Nun sind schon einige mehr unterwegs... Ich hab sogar ein geführtes Transalp-Team getroffen.
Deswegen: Wenn Du vom Grad des Lamsenjoch Richtung Binsalm abfährst, nicht zu schnell fahren. Durch die Unwetter der letzten Tage ist der Weg in schlechtem Zustand und es gibt starke Fahrrinnen!!! An einem Wegstück ist ein Teil des Weges sogar noch verschüttet (ist aber langsam befahrbar).


----------



## Mike73 (11. Juli 2008)

Schaut Euch mal http://www.karwendel-urlaub.de an. Dort gibt es auch MTB-Infos über das Karwendel. Neben der Silberregion Karwendel auch Seefeld, Mittenwald, Pertisau.


----------



## ChrisK (11. Juli 2008)

Noch mal ein Wort zum Führer. Ist wirklich gut und brauchbar, ich finde auch die Zusammenstellung der Touren (für jeden etwas dabei) sehr gut. 
Endlich mal ein "MTB-Urlaubsrevier", dass auch wirklich ein paar brauchbare Touren ausgearbeitet hat.


----------



## Berg_Markus (13. Juli 2008)

Die groben Stellen zwischen Lamsenjoch und Binsalm sind wieder gerichtet. Dort waren durch ein Unwetter sehr grobe Fahrrinnen, die gestern nicht mehr da waren. Scheinbar war jemand mit einem Bagger unterwegs und es kann wieder normal mit dem Bike ohne Querrinnen gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich finde ich es richtig fad, dass sie alles wieder glatt gebügelt haben. Sein tut's wie im Winter beim Carven: A jeder Depp brennt runter, schreit "Links" und wenns zum Bremsen ist, verzweifelt er, weil seine gschissnen Bremsscheiben vor der Regenrinne verglühen. RASEN IST KEIN TECHNISCHES FAHREN MIT FEINER KLINGE UND SCHREIN TUN NUR DIE DEPPN IM GEBIRG!!! Hat dem Affen niemand gesagt, dass wir Menschen zu Gast sind in der Natur und sich die Tiere vor Lärm fürchten.

@Rob_68:
... und wegen dem nicht "vertreiben lassen": Eigentlich traurig, wenn man aus eigener Vergnügungssucht heraus, das Recht des Eigentümers nicht respektiert. Noch viel trauriger ist es, wenn man langsamere Biker, die mit mehr Hirn unterwegs sind, als Feindobjekt in der Schußlinie sieht. Wenn mich einer von hinten anschreit "Links", dann werd ich die linke Hand raus geben und dem so eine saftige "Watschn" geben, dass er vom Bock fliegt. Einen Trail gibt es eigentlich nur deshalb, weil Wanderer dort seit je her herum laufen. Wir Mountainbiker sind erst viel später gekommen. Bedenke das!
Den Almboden dort mit einem Bike nicht zu beschädigen geht eigentlich nicht - nur so nebenbei. 
In der STvO steht klar und eindeutig, dass rechts überholen verboten ist. Da braucht es niemanden, der laut "RECHTS" von 200 m Entfernung hundert mal schreit. Leute wie dich sollte der DAV eigentlich hinaus werfen. Rücksichtslos, selbstsüchtig und lärmend - alles was wir in den Bergen nicht brauchen und nicht wollen. Nachdem du den DAV so propagierst und dies ein deutsches Forum ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du ein Deutscher bist und jetzt sag ich es dir ganz gerade ins Gesicht: Typen wie du sind der Grund, warum man Deutsche auf der ganzen Welt nicht mag. Klappe immer offen, nichts verstehen, alles besser wissen, sich nicht belehren lassen und immer das letzte Wort haben müssen. Deinetwegen müssen normale Menschen, wie meine deutschen Freunde, sich schämen. Denk mal darüber nach. 
Zitat aus der Piefke Saga: "Mandl sinsch ligsch untn in 1000 fetzn."
Solltest du ein Österreicher sein: Du bist eine Schande unter den Bikern in Österreich!


----------



## herms (14. Juli 2008)

@tiroler1973:

AMEN !!!! *unterschreib*...... sicher hart formuliert, aber leider triffts den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2008)

@herm und tiroler1973:
ich finde die aeusserungen von rob zwar auch mehr als daneben, aber bitte vergesst nicht, dass es auch 
bei euch idioten in ausreichender menge gibt und das ganze an der nationalitaet festzumachen
mindestens genauso bescheuert ist.

wann erbarmt sich endlich ein mod und loescht diesen thread?


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juli 2008)

Genau lesen!
Wurde extra nicht an der Nationalität fest gemacht und es war mir klar, dass ich dafür von einigen, die eben nicht so genau lesen, einen Rüffel bekommen werde.
Leider ist es nun so einmal, dass es 10 mal so viele Deutsche als Ösen gibt und es deshalb auch 10 mal so viele Idioten gibt. Mehr Idioten fallen vermehrt auf und das färbt auf den Rest der Gesellschaft ab. ... und die Aussagen bei uns kenne ich schon: "Na eh kloa, a Deitscha!" 
Ich würde auch nie alle Deutschen damit ansprechen. Fakt ist, dass wegen ein paar Hirschen viele Deutsche im Ausland nicht gemocht werden, obwohl die nichts dafür können.
Das war der Kern der Aussage und nicht eine Verallgemeinerung auf alle - geschweige denn, dass ich Deutsche nicht mag.
Soviel Kritik wird wohl noch gestattet sein?


----------



## Carsten (14. Juli 2008)

So, Stopp, letzte Verwarnung.
Zurück zum Thema, sonst wird hier geschlossen.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (14. Juli 2008)

Servus beinand,
zurück zum Thema...
Ich hab mir die Lamsenjochrunde rausgepickt.
Ohne den kostenlosen Bikeführer wäre ich warscheinlich nicht so schnell auf diese klasse Tour gestoßen. Mein Dank an die Ersteller... 
Hier gibts n Bericht und a paar Fotos


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juli 2008)

Wow. Tolle Bilder. Vom Plums runter eine Stern reißen - du hast Nerven!


----------



## X-TRIME (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo mitm_radl_do,

toller Tag und super Bilder .

Glückwunsch und ein wenig Neid. 

Grüße


----------



## Mike73 (18. Juli 2008)

Für alle, die Morgen Zeit haben: Morgen gibt´s im Karwendel gutes Mountainbikewetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (18. Juli 2008)

Wow! Geniale Tour. Noch bessere Bilder! Saubere Arbeit. Das Foto mit dem Blitz kommt echt gut!


----------



## Berg_Markus (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo, die Route zur Falkenhütte ist momentan schwierig befahrbar. Ein Unwetter hat den Weg oberhalb der Ladizalm übel mitgenommen. Zur Zeit richten Bagger und LKW den Weg.


----------



## Berg_Markus (7. September 2008)

Betreffend die Route von Schwaz - Weerberg über das Geisljoch: Die Weidener Hütte bleibt die ganze Sommersaison 2008 incl. Herbst geschlossen. Der Umbau dauert noch. Die Wieder-Eröffnung ist die Wintersaison geplant (laut DAV-Weiden). Scheinbar gibt es dann auch einen neuen Wirt.


----------



## Mike73 (18. September 2008)

Betreffend Tour 3 des Führers: Ich bin heute von Weerberg/Kolsassberg mit dem MTB losgefahren. Unten war es super, oben am Joch SCHNEE. Man kommt zwar durch, sollte sich aber seelisch darauf einstellen und genügend warme Sachen dabei haben...


----------



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Das freut mich ganz besonders.  Wiewohl es an dem Büchlein auch eine Menge zu kritisieren gäbe, schaute man genauers hin...


mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Ohne den kostenlosen Bikeführer wäre ich warscheinlich nicht so schnell auf diese klasse Tour gestoßen. Mein Dank an die Ersteller...


----------



## Mike73 (18. Juli 2009)

Haben die Veranstalter das Buch gelesen? - die Mountainbike Transalp Challenge kommt morgen nach Schwaz... 
Vom Loassattel geht es direkt hinunter zur Zeitmessung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (18. Juli 2009)

Nein, sie haben nur keine andere Wahl.


----------

